# Subwoofer keeps blowing amp fuses?



## Ksteiner

I just recently bought a Memphis PR 12. The first day, i hooked it up to my amp, which was a Kicker 750 watt amp. It ran for about 3 days and then while riding, it just shut off. I went check the fuses and they were blown. I know they were the right fuses for the amp, because i checked the manual when i went get a new fuse. I put the other fuse it and as soon as i plugged my sub back into my amp, the fuse blew again. I figured it was the amp, so i wasnt worried as i was given the amp by my brother. So, the next week, my friend wanted to see how it sounded, so we hooked it up in his truck to a kenwood 100o watt amp, and the amp did the same thing. It blew a fuse right away and we replaced the fuse and it did the same thing. Now both of these amps worked perfectly fine with other subs hooked up to it, so i dont think it is the amp as it would be weird that both amps did the same thing when hooked up only to that speaker.
I have no idea whats going on here, and was wondering if anyone else has had this problem before. 
Anything you would know would help, as i dont know much about car audio.


----------



## herminshs

More than likely you have the speaker bridged backwards inside the box.

OR you speaker is asking too much from the amps


----------



## lcurle

the Pr 12, it is the dual 4 ohm or dual 2 ohm Voice Coil? How do you have the voice coils wired up? To make a 2ohm load you have to jump the + to + of the voice coils to the amp, and the same for the - connections. I would check that out first because some amps are not 1 ohm stable if it is a DVC 2 ohm subwoofer.


----------



## pharoah

those come in both dual voice coil,and single.you need to list the exact model you have.i have a memphis power reference 10 dvc,and i have had no issues like you have had.


----------



## lcurle

yeah I sell alot of memphis with no problems...


----------



## pharoah

yeah the memphis audio speakers are nice.they have a real good sound to em.i also like jl audio.:grin:


----------



## sneakerplaya

Definitely want to check out these two websites.

http://www.crutchfield.com/learn/learningcenter/car/subwoofers_wiring.html

http://www.the12volt.com/caraudio/woofer_configurations.asp

12" Dual 4 Ohm Power Reference Series Subwoofer 
Power Handling: 
Peak: 500 watts 
RMS: 250 watts 
Impedance: Dual 4 ohms 

Most important things are:

RMS: 250 watts 
Impedance: Dual 4 ohms 

Make sure your subs are wire correctly to give out the correct Impedence (ohms). 

Then find the correct amp with the correct RMS rating. Don't just go plugging it in any amp cause than you can ruin the subs.

RMS X #of Subs

250 RMS X 2 (subs) = 500

in this case an look for an amp like:

MONO AMP
500 RMS X 1 @ 4ohm

or

2 channel AMP
500 RMS X 2 @ 2ohm <---- That is why the subs need to be wired correctly.

Wired either Parrallel or Series give you different Impedence.


*My Setup*

(2)12" Dual 4 Ohm Type R Series Subwoofer *Wired @4ohms*
Power Handling: 
Peak: 1500 watts 
RMS: 500 watts 
Impedance: Dual 4 ohms 

500watts RMS X 2 (subs) = 1000watts RMS

AMP: Alpine PDX-1.1000
RMS: 1000 watts
1,000 watts RMS x 1 at 4 ohms 

Need anymore help PM me :grin:


----------



## lcurle

also need to make sure the amp is 2 ohm stable, alot of your lower end stuff is not.

nice set up sneakerplaya, this is what I have:
*Vehicle #1* 
Alpine DMR
Alpine SPS600C in the Front
Alpine SPS609 in the Back
Alpine MRP1000 sub amp
Alpine 10" Type X in Probox
Shuriken 120amp battery with isolator

*Vehicle #2*
6 12" MTX Jachammers (Subs)
6x9 MTX Thunder 4000 (rears)
5.25 MYX Thinder 4000 (fronts)
2 2400W MTX Jackhammer Amps
1 400W MTX Jackhammer Amp (mids)
Clarion HU
2600 AMP Shuriken Battery


----------



## Ksteiner

I figured out what it was. 
I put it in a friends truck for a day cause he wanted to see how it sounded. The amp he had was running 2 jlw1 12s and too much power was being sent to my speaker. I burnt the voice coil on it and now it won't do anything. I know I messe up bad. And it sucks, but is possible to repair or replace a burnt voice coil?


----------



## lcurle

if the subwoofer is reconable, they yes, otherwise, best to pony up the $$$ for some new ones. What wattage are you looking at getting, I might be able to swing you a deal.


----------

